# Brisket Rub??



## harleyguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone have a good rub for brisket? Thanks.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (Jun 25, 2009)

2 TBS Paprika (you're choice)
2 TBS Brown sugar (you're choice)
1 TBS Chili powder
1 TBS Kosher salt (or sea salt)
1 TBS CBP
2 TSP Granulated garlic
2 TSP Granulated onion
1 TSP Ground cumin
   Give this a try I love this stuff. Makes a 1/2 cup.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 25, 2009)

when you sign in and scroll down you will see a bunch of pages in a red box on the right hand side of this site. Just click on rubs. Or give Jeff's a try I personnally haven't yet Key word being yet. but I have heard it's really good.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 25, 2009)

Try 1 of these sites, you will have to try differnt rubs to see how you like them. We can tell you what we use/do, but it may not work for you.

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=Rubs
http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...s/bbqrubs.html
http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C2.htm
http://www.recipesource.com/side-dis.../indexall.html


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 25, 2009)

MIKEY has an excellent no-salt-no-sugar rub that works very well on brisket. i took his inspiration and did a variation on it, which is here. as long as it is not ground too fine, it seems to work very well and has a lot of flavors that work great with beef:

1 tbsp mrs dash table blend
1 tbsp granulated garlic
1 tbsp chopped freeze-dried chives
1 tbsp dried basil
1 tbspchili powder
1 tbsp paprika
1tsp worcestershire pepper
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp coriander seed
1 tsp ground mustard powder
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 envelope unsweetened black cherry kool-aid


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 25, 2009)

Good post, haven't seen any really good brisket rubs around here in a while and it's nice to see them pop up.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 25, 2009)

Salt/Pepper and Garlic (heavy on the Pepper)
at least try it once, the pepper does something for Beef,,,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




SMOKE HAPPY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy 4th of July!!!
Stan    aka     Old School BBQ


----------



## bassman (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes I just like simple.  Like this one with only Rosemary/Garlic for a rub.  No bark to speak of but quite tasty.


----------



## herkysprings (Jul 1, 2009)

I like using the following "wet" rub. It basically makes a paste that you smear on:

From the following site:
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisket3.html

Wet Rub:
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]3 TBSP dark brown sugar, packed[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]2 TBSP paprika[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP cayenne pepper[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP table salt[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP onion powder[/font] [font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP freshly ground black pepper[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP ground cumin[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1/2 tsp granulated garlic[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]4 TBSP Worcestershire sauce[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]1 TBSP Tabasco sauce[/font]

Combine all ingredients thoroughly to form a thick paste. The amount of liquid ingredients can be adjusted to achieve the desired consistency. Substitute 3-4 cloves of crushed fresh garlic for the granulated garlic if you like.

I pretty much make all fresh granulated garlic for any recipe now. You can add some of the salt to some chopped garlic and just press and slide the garlic using the flat side of a knife until it gets all oily and paste like.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 1, 2009)

Herky - not only is that a recipe that is a "must try" in my book, but the website you provided is pretty neat for those that have yet to smoke a brisket. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## southoksmoker (Jul 5, 2009)

I got Jeff's Naked Rib Rub recipe and tried it out on a brisket. Only comment I have on it - AWESOME! Makes a really nice bark on the brisket and very flavorful, too!(although I use a wee bit more cayenne than the recipe calls for
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------

